# She's a Tailormade Woman of Means  =)



## Juneplum (Jul 17, 2005)

and a *BIG* kiss for my fellow specktra-ers!!!!






And I'm DONE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Stuff used...

Eyes:
Slicked CCB as base
Woman of Means (tailormade palette) All over lid
Deep truth & Carbon in the crease
Aquadisiac center of eye
Classic White & Boutique brown (tailormade palette) to highlight
Indigo pp as lower liner
Blacktrack fluidline uper liner
(do u THINK I used enough stuff on my eyes?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Lips:
Stila Brown Sugar lip glaze
Quartz lipliner

Face:
C6 Studiofix
Pink swoon & Mocha blush


----------



## Onederland (Jul 17, 2005)

LOVES ITTT!!!


----------



## Jude (Jul 17, 2005)

Holy lord almighty!   Now I am totally kicking myself for not getting the pallette!  Well done sweet thing.. your eyes look so amazing. Beautiful as always. (hugs)


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 17, 2005)

amazing blending


----------



## mac_obsession (Jul 17, 2005)

You are SO Gorgeous!!!
You look fantastic in whatever you wear, so its not a surprise to me that this looks fantastic as well!!


----------



## xtina420 (Jul 17, 2005)

That looks absolutely beautiful You are very ravishing !


----------



## Jessica (Jul 17, 2005)

I'd say your a well-kept woman.  Fabulous!!!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 17, 2005)

You are BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Your skin is AMAZING and your blending skills are enviable....great work!!!!


----------



## exodus (Jul 17, 2005)

Argh! What a gorgeous green! It goes so beautifully with your eyes. SO jealous!


----------



## Alexa (Jul 17, 2005)

totally PERFECT!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jul 17, 2005)

awesome!! cant wait to get mine!!


----------



## Jeniwren (Jul 17, 2005)

You look GORGEOUS!  




(Wish I could blend like that)


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 18, 2005)

ops:  oh WOW!!! THANKS SO MUCH GUYS!!!! 

@Jessica:


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_Holy lord almighty!   Now I am totally kicking myself for not getting the pallette!  Well done sweet thing.. your eyes look so amazing. Beautiful as always. (hugs)_

 
THANKS HON!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Get that palette if u can! I LOVE IT, and U will blow me away when you  post your FOTD post with it!!!


----------



## Endit (Jul 18, 2005)

Those colors are great together and omg, flawless blending!


----------



## fabulouscazza (Jul 18, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## JessieC (Jul 18, 2005)

I love your eyes! You did an AMAZING job with these colors! LOVE LOVE LOVE this one!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 18, 2005)

OMG that's amazing!!! you're soo pretty!!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jul 18, 2005)

Sooooo fabulous! I'm regretting not getting the warm eyes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look gorgeous darling!


----------



## enka (Jul 18, 2005)

WOW!
I love your FOTD's, your're one of my reasons to come to spektra...
Classy&polished as always.


----------



## user2 (Jul 18, 2005)

OMG Juney!!!!!!! That looks amazing and brings my decision one step closer to buy the Tailormade warm palette!!!!!!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 18, 2005)

You look great! I really love how you did your eyes, great blending


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 18, 2005)

PERFECT *speachless*


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 18, 2005)

Very nice I love the eyes.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enka* 
_WOW!
I love your FOTD's, your're one of my reasons to come to spektra...
Classy & polished as always._

 

wow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  thank u SO much for such a sweet compliment... i am truly humbled...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

THANKS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## 325i (Jul 18, 2005)

That looks so good on you. You are definitely beautiful & I love the shape of your eyes. I like your haircolor too!


----------



## Bianca (Jul 18, 2005)

You look fab!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pei (Jul 18, 2005)

Very pretty Juney! =D

Love love love the eyes, so peacock-y!!!


----------



## snexce (Jul 18, 2005)

wow!  those colors look amazing on you


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 18, 2005)

My goodness woman! That is purty.


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jul 18, 2005)

I think that is my favorite eye look ever.  I don't even pretend to have enough skill to try to duplicate that one...lol.


----------



## colormust (Jul 18, 2005)

can you do a tutorial?
that would be awsome!!!


plz


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks  girls!!!! colormust: one of these days i will sit my lazy butt down and do a tutorial =)


----------



## user4 (Jul 19, 2005)

omg, i LOVE it. it looks amazing!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jul 19, 2005)

Stunning!!  Love it!


----------



## Cleopatra (Jul 20, 2005)

AMAZING

Those colours look so gawjus on your eyes.  One of my fave looks


----------



## jeanna (Jul 20, 2005)

woman of means looks amazing on you! everything is blended so beautifully...


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 20, 2005)

Beautiful! Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## shygirl (Jul 20, 2005)

I love it! Very pretty!


----------



## Wildcherry (Jul 20, 2005)

wow those colors look amazing on you!! Perfect application! You have very beautiful hair and eyebrows as well


----------



## sallytheragdol (Jul 20, 2005)

so hot!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2005)

thank u ladies! i really appreciate your compliments!!! =)


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jul 22, 2005)

hot!


----------



## mspixieears (Jul 22, 2005)

Superb blending. The colour combination reminds me of peacock feathers minus the 'eye' bit. You are an absolute star.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks sweeties =) sorry to reply so late...


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 29, 2005)

WOOOOO WEEE!!! WOW! I am loving this!!! ur skin looks so dewy and those eyes? OMG! great blending!! I bet u have to beat men away with a baseball bat!!! You go girl!


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Jul 30, 2005)

i skipped on this pallette, but you make me wanna go buy it!


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

those colors look so perfect on you! and it matches perfectly with your shirt =]


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2005)

awwww. thanks guys..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## amy (Aug 3, 2005)

Your color choices and blending are AWESOME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks lovely!


----------



## maclay (Aug 3, 2005)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## CWHF (Aug 3, 2005)

That is so beyond hot.  This is going to make me cave and get that palette.  Gorgeous!


----------



## shygirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Flawless!


----------

